# empty-cells und IE



## msycho (28. September 2006)

Hallo!

Bei leere HTML-Tabellenspalten/-zeilen zeigt der Firefox standardmäßig eine border an. Für den Opera (und eigentlich auch für den Firefox) nutzt man die CSS-Anweisung empty-cells:show; damit die border trotzdem angezeigt wird.
Der IE kann das (natürlich) wieder nicht interpretieren. Abhilfe würde ein Leerzeichen (&nbsp in einem leeren Feld schaffen. Doch gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit, die mir bis dato entgangen ist, bitte?


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. September 2006)

Nein, mir ist keine bessere Lösung als das Leerzeichen &nbsp; bekannt.


----------



## msycho (28. September 2006)

Der IE brauch echt immer ne Extrawurst!


----------

